# Black Diamond in SO-CAL



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....I thought that we have everything here in Los Angeles area, I guess we don't have Black Diamond ........hahahah.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you tried these guys?
http://www.toolandabrasive.com/contact.html

Use google and type in your city in the 'location' then do a search for "abrasive supply" or "abrasive blasting" or "media blasting" or "industrial supply" . . . Coal slag media is one of the most common blasting grits around.

Oh, and when you talk to them, don't say "sand blasting" or they'll know you're a noob/ idiot. No one other than hillbilly hicks use sand, the silica will cause all sorts of lung problems.

I wouldn't get hung up on the 'brand name.' As long as it's coal slag and grit 20-40 mesh, you're looking at the identical product to black diamond. (And now folks will argue with me "no it's totally different" uh huh, Just like BP gasoline is totally different than Texaco or Shell or Super America or 7-11's gas.)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

proaudio55 said:


> Have you tried these guys?
> http://www.toolandabrasive.com/contact.html
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get hung up on the 'brand name.' As long as it's coal slag and grit 20-40 mesh, you're looking at the identical product to black diamond. (And now folks will argue with me "no it's totally different" uh huh, Just like BP gasoline is totally different than Texaco or Shell or Super America or 7-11's gas.)


Some is made from Pennsylvania coal - known to be much better.:icon_mrgr Or is that oil???


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I know theres another product called 'BlackBeauty' which is the same thing..Maybe thats available locally. Ive never used the BlackBeauty though.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I just set up a tank with Black Diamond blasting grit, 20-40 size. I was amazed at how much better it is than the coal slag grit I used several years ago. This stuff isn't at all sharp, is much smaller particles than I had before, and is easy to use. I didn't even wash it. I'm completely sold on it now. It can't harm cories because it isn't sharp edged particles anyway. Now I wonder what brand the stuff I had before was.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

proaudio55 said:


> Have you tried these guys?
> http://www.toolandabrasive.com/contact.html
> 
> Use google and type in your city in the 'location' then do a search for "abrasive supply" or "abrasive blasting" or "media blasting" or "industrial supply" . . . Coal slag media is one of the most common blasting grits around.
> ...


Yeah, I have tried several of these places. But not this particular one, may be I should give them a call. Thanks.




Hoppy said:


> I just set up a tank with Black Diamond blasting grit, 20-40 size. I was amazed at how much better it is than the coal slag grit I used several years ago. This stuff isn't at all sharp, is much smaller particles than I had before, and is easy to use. I didn't even wash it. I'm completely sold on it now. It can't harm cories because it isn't sharp edged particles anyway. Now I wonder what brand the stuff I had before was.


Thanks Hoppy, that's very helpful Thanks for rubbing it in. LOL
Now, tell me where to find it here :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

I work out on the oil pipelines in So. Cal and the product our media blasting contractors use is called "black beauty". They normally show up to the job with pallets filled with 50lb sacks. I'll have to ask them were they get it and report back.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> I work out on the oil pipelines in So. Cal and the product our media blasting contractors use is called "black beauty". They normally show up to the job with pallets filled with 50lb sacks. I'll have to ask them were they get it and report back.


WOW, thank you so much. I would sincerely appreciate that. Or may be you should just get few bags and I buy them from you. HAHAHAHHA :icon_mrgr


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

HaHa- yeah, "grabbing a few sacks" would be just that easy. Shipping them to you would be the pricey part. I do a lot of work with California Sand Blasting. Their office is just down the street from me in Long Beach. I'll stop in and ask them about their supplier. Where in Cali are you? They may know of a supplier in your area.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> HaHa- yeah, "grabbing a few sacks" would be just that easy. Shipping them to you would be the pricey part. I do a lot of work with California Sand Blasting. Their office is just down the street from me in Long Beach. I'll stop in and ask them about their supplier. Where in Cali are you? They may know of a supplier in your area.


Awesome, thank you so much for your effort. I really appreciate it. I'm located around Northridge or Granada Hills. Basically 405 and 118 Freeway area. Thank you again. :bounce: so excited.

Btw, I was doing research on Black Beauty, are they pretty much black? the one that I saw, they were somewhat greyish.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Found the Black Beauty. McMaster Carr sells it in 50lbs sacks for $17. Their located in Santa Fe springs. Here's a link for driving directions- Hope it helps:icon_smil http://www.mcmaster.com/#contact/=ge5jjh


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Black Beauty is not Black Diamond. There are folks here who have not reported good things about BB. In fact, I'm wondering if that's what Hoppy used back when he had his go-around with the "bad stuff". Just a heads-up. Here are the contact numbers for http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/

499 Settlers Ridge Parkway, Woodbury, MN 55129

Phone: 651-436-6071 | Toll Free:1-800-343-0117 | Fax: 651-436-6744

Why not call them and ask where you can find it close by you?


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

m00se said:


> Black Beauty is not Black Diamond. There are folks here who have not reported good things about BB. In fact, I'm wondering if that's what Hoppy used back when he had his go-around with the "bad stuff". Just a heads-up. Here are the contact numbers for http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/
> 
> 499 Settlers Ridge Parkway, Woodbury, MN 55129
> 
> ...


According to the Mcmaster Carr website Black Beauty and Black Diamond are the same thing. Both products are derived from coal slag. I've never used either, I stepped up to the plate and purchased 300lbs of Caribsea's Black Ttahitian Moon sand before I learned that BB or BD were available.

Abrasive Blasting Media

The harder the abrasive, the deeper it penetrates and the faster it works. Use softer abrasives for delicate applications. Mesh size is the number of holes in a 1"-square screen. As the mesh number gets larger, the number of holes per inch increases, the size of each individual hole decreases, and the media becomes finer.

Black Beauty Grit—Also known as black diamond and black blast, it's the best alternative to silica sand. Contains less than 0.1% free silica. It's inert and moisture free. Typical blast pressure is 100 psi.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

...except they aren't the same brand. I'm not arguing anything, just saying that BD and BB are two different manufacturers. That's all. You may infer whatever you need to, armed with this information.


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen a lot of complaints on the forums about Black Beauty. No, it's not the same thing. Tghey both may be coal slag, but there are differences among brands. If there weren't, then everything could be sold by one company. Whatever the difference, Black Diamond has had much better reviews for a substrate in aquariums then Black Beauty. I don't have the links, but when I was looking for a new substrate, I certainly came across them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I recently purchased Black Diamond at a couple Tractor Supply locations in California. You may want to check with the stores nearest you.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be setting up a dirt tank soon and the Black Diamond looks like it could be something I want to investigate as I like dark substrates. Has anyone used it just by itself for a (horrors) fish only tank?


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i use only black diamond and root tabs in my fw tanks but my neighbor uses it in his sw tank with no issues ive even had a horsehead loach that loved to bury in the stuff with no ill efects


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I just set up a tank with Black Diamond blasting grit, 20-40 size. I was amazed at how much better it is than the coal slag grit I used several years ago. This stuff isn't at all sharp, is much smaller particles than I had before, and is easy to use. I didn't even wash it. I'm completely sold on it now. It can't harm cories because it isn't sharp edged particles anyway. Now I wonder what brand the stuff I had before was.


The bag of Black Diamond I got from my TSC is somewhat sharp, and abraded my hands when i vigorously rubbed it between them. It has some longer pieces in it too. It's a nationally marketed product, but I highly suspect regionally produced as logistics costs to ship it across country would be terrible for a large chain. Depending on what producer they use to produce the product for your local stores, which I suspect could change, you may have gone from the sharp angular product, to a more rounded one. I'm going to guess it's all in how they crush it and if they do any type of tumbling and/or screening prior to bagging.

All supposition on my part.

Moral of the story, don't rub Cories in between your hands vigorously while holding substrate. :flick:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> Found the Black Beauty. McMaster Carr sells it in 50lbs sacks for $17. Their located in Santa Fe springs. Here's a link for driving directions- Hope it helps:icon_smil http://www.mcmaster.com/#contact/=ge5jjh



Thank you soooo much for the info. I appreciate it.



m00se said:


> Black Beauty is not Black Diamond. There are folks here who have not reported good things about BB. In fact, I'm wondering if that's what Hoppy used back when he had his go-around with the "bad stuff". Just a heads-up. Here are the contact numbers for http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/
> 
> 499 Settlers Ridge Parkway, Woodbury, MN 55129
> 
> ...



That would be a great idea as well. Thank you.



somewhatshocked said:


> I recently purchased Black Diamond at a couple Tractor Supply locations in California. You may want to check with the stores nearest you.


There are a lot of them in CENTRAL California. That's where the farming areas are. The closest one to where I live (Southern), is about 3 hours away.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine was filthy, and required a good wash. Other than that great stuff, especially considering 50# for 8$.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> Mine was filthy, and required a good wash. Other than that great stuff, especially considering 50# for 8$.


How did you know it's filthy? Yup, the price is the reason why I am going for my 140G rescape project.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Old Thread but found a Retailer for Spectraquartz that sell 50# bags for $19.00. http://www.questbuilding.com/

Considering its $16 at McMasterCarr or $20 for 75 there is not much price difference between the two. All the local places in SoCal that do sand blasting use copper slag and not coal slag.

I am using the black F-grade and really like it so far.


----------



## ruht roh (Apr 12, 2013)

TroyVSC said:


> Old Thread but found a Retailer for Spectraquartz that sell 50# bags for $19.00. http://www.questbuilding.com/
> 
> Considering its $16 at McMasterCarr or $20 for 75 there is not much price difference between the two. All the local places in SoCal that do sand blasting use copper slag and not coal slag.
> 
> I am using the black F-grade and really like it so far.



How is it working out for you? I have tried all the places for any coal slag along with a bunch of others that have not panned out. So I'm gonna go ahead with this stuff unless anyone has had recent luck and can refer me to a place. Thanks!


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like it. It is really fine but it does not stay in the water column at all as it is very dense and heavy. I would highly recommend it. Very consistent round granular vs the the more rough coal slag.


----------



## ruht roh (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet, thanks! Gonna pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## ruht roh (Apr 12, 2013)

Did you have problems with bubbles? I like the stuff so far, as u said it sinks very well and is very uniform, and even had the benefit of not having to rinse it, it was very clean as I attempted to wash the first batch. But when I filled the tank the entire ground was covered with bubbles. I ran a large fish net over it for about 20 minutes until i got tired and maybe got rid of 80% of them, but there are still fine ones left. They don't seem to be rising on their own either. Did you run into this?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Quick..get some plants in that tank substrate!:biggrin:

Bubbles come from air in pellets going into water solution from being in submerged pressure.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

The bubbles will go away on their own over time. My Petco sand did the same thing for a few days after adding it.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I still can't understand why anyone would want to dump this garbage into their tank.


----------



## ruht roh (Apr 12, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> I still can't understand why anyone would want to dump this garbage into their tank.



That's the first time I heard a criticism... Care to elaborate? Which substrate are you talking about? Why is it bad?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Try Grainger Industrial Supply. That is where I got mine. Paid $10 for it.


----------



## bobc4d (Sep 16, 2012)

I got 40/80 Black Diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply, 50 lb bag for $8.00. It took a lot of cleaning but looks great in my 10g and it is as fine if not finer grit than pool filter sand which I have in my 40g


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

bobc4d said:


> I got 40/80 Black Diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply, 50 lb bag for $8.00. It took a lot of cleaning but looks great in my 10g and it is as fine if not finer grit than pool filter sand which I have in my 40g


That would be nice if there was a TS within 3 hours of So Cal.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Hilde said:


> Try Grainger Industrial Supply. That is where I got mine. Paid $10 for it.


For some reason it's really expensive out here. $41 for 80lbs

https://m.grainger.com/mobile/details/?R=6YY28


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

TroyVSC said:


> Considering the fact that I haven't heard anything either, I am not sure why it is crap.


Yet many like Razorworm and Hoppy have used the Black Diamond blasting sand and have not had problems. 

Quote from Razorworm - I have a 40 low tech dirt tank capped with Black Diamond. It has 10 very healthy Sterbai Corys in it ( as well as 14 Otos and 6 Bosmani Rainbows) . The Corys love rooting around in the sand and there is no problem with their barbels. The misconception here is that the Black Diamond grinds or somehow erodes their barbels. The fact is, poor water quality and dirty tanks are the cause of barbel problems.

Just realize that I got this at Northern Tool + Equipment. They are only in the South East Coast.


----------

